# Computer Whining Noise



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know if this is posted in the right place, but I'm having a computer problem that I need help with. I have an HP PC running Windows Vista Home premium and when I open my browser to go to a website, my computer starts making a whining noise. It does not occur with every site, only some of them (mainly MySpace) and does not occur when my computer is idle or when I'm performing other tasks not on the internet. I've taken the side panel off and cleaned everything out (not that I needed to, the computer is only two months old), I'm stumped. I figured if it were the hard drive or mother board, this problem would occur all the time rather than only when I visit certain websites. Can anyone please help me? It's getting really frustrating. Thanks.

John


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ive had this problem too and like you it was only at certain times, it has cleared since I cleaned the processor fan which was quite dirty ...as you say if it was serious it would be there all the time, Im just thinking that on certain sites your fan is working that bit harder and perhaps causing the whining ? if you are unsure,the computer must be still under warranty and so a word with the manufacturer might be in order ......


----------

